# Abu Blue Yonder NIB, never used



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Original NIB Abu Blue Yonder. Never used, includes all papers, reel oil. Geeked out on surf gear a few years ago and decided I needed this legend to sit on a shelf. Thinking about moving soon so going through the closet. Pristine condition, no need to hang on to it, but want to get the $175 + shipping I paid for it, so firm on price. Pretty sure it's 1999 - last year they made this classic style. Foot number is 090009. Sorry don't need any trades. I'm in Jacksonville FL. Can do paypal.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice reel


----------



## technic76 (Oct 17, 2012)

Will you take 150


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Best I wanna do for now is $175 shipped east coast. That helps a little.


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Reel is sold. Thanks P&S for the great site! Please close.


----------

